# Trip



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just returned from our trip to las Vegas-----We droved 5093.8 miles from home and back---299 gals of gas---my new truck now has 7817 miles on it . IT AVG 17 plus MPG---NOT BAD FOR A 5.4 V8 4X4---BEST MPG WAS OUT WEST RUNNING 80 MPH over 18 mpg--We arrived home around this time yesterday-We left on march 9TH--met 9 family members in Vegas for a week of fun. Did get to stop by some friends from Show Low and Holbrook Az--went out and shot some PD'S-my long shot was 420 and Brian's was pushing 450 but dead eye Randy nailed one at 701 yds . Just as much fun to watch the red mist----guess I'm hooked on shoot'en PD's---had a great Vacation---Hoover dam was nice to see we also went to the Sky Walk----Didn't win a penny but sure feed my eyes WELL-




























-Didn't get to do as much as I liked but we spent most of the time with family and after all thats happened this year it was time well spent. Hope everyone is doing well---God Bless ____SKIP*


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like good and quality time with the family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back !! Sounds like fun. I wish was able to get away more often too. Tom


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey welcome back to the snow and cold. Don and I were talking about you today. I was asking him what had happened...I thought maybe you fell in a snow drift and was trying to dig your way out !

I am sending some warm air up your way next week......so get ready to do some smelt dipping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a good time Skip. Welcome back.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Welcome back SB10, figured you didn't win much as your avatar pic. doesn't show a pile of cash!!! Glad you had good quality family time.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you guys had a great time Skip. That green type makes me think spring is com'in this way---everything here is still brown.

Now go change the oil on your new pickup lol.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool. I probably would of had a long shot of 150 yards lol.... Glad you had a safe and enjoyable trip! Welcome back.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

my first PD ever 351 yds 222 rem-----Randy---Josh---and me ---Snow Flake Az
View attachment 2584
View attachment 2583


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

One of these days Skip! One of these days!!!!!!!!!! Nice shooting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you skin him for a hat Skip ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NO --Wish I had------YD---but I was standing on a dried cow chip so I would look taller---*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting Skip, kind of a small target at that distance, Yes a little small for a hat BUT enough there for one earmuff!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are fun to practice on though. I'm surprised you don't have them in your area Skip. Probably to much snow.


----------

